# Build Thread V2.0



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

Haven't seen many build threads in here anymore..soooo..I guess I'll keep you guys updated on my progress so far.

I've gotten bored of my eip stg2 kit (yes.. *gasp* EIP) sooooo, I've been buying parts slowly to piece together a new kit, which consists of..

Precision Billet 6262 T4 .83 hotside.
Pagparts Log-style manifold
Pagparts V-band Downpipe w/ external dump, vbanded on both sides.

picture of the car recently..










old setup..









and progress/tear down pic.


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

Wait you're bored of 460 hp?:screwy:


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

bleh, not really bored..just don't like the way the kit looks and such. it's nice for power, but its a bit of a mess. lol


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

day two.. worked for about 2 hours to get the kit off.


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

If you're donating that PM me


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

psshhhh its still a girls car.


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

sure is.  lol

no real progress for now. been busy and my raxle is out for warranty so im not in much of a rush.

deleting the coolant ball, and relocating my battery, gotta buy a catch can still, just waiting on parts for everything, plus some general maintenance as well.


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

sorry I haven't updated. I'm waiting on a downpipe from [email protected] still.  

edit: spoke too soon, came today an hour after i posted.


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

:laugh:

reroute instead.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

how does it feel to not have to deal with the water line rerouting headache anymore haha


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

old turbo was journal bearing too.


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

Looks good! Now all you need is pistons and rods. :thumbup:


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

This thing better be ready for DagBall!!


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

One Gray GLI said:


> old turbo was journal bearing too.


Whats this one, one of those ceramic bearings that don't require water but still spool stupid fast?

Thats what Jeff from C2 told me to get into next


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

Nah dan, it's just a regular journal bearing billet 6262, no ceramic aircooled stuff. lol


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

Not to be noob, but whats with the holes around the turbine inlet?


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

It's an anti surge cover, iirc


----------



## pushedpast (Aug 19, 2008)

One Gray GLI said:


> Nah dan, it's just a regular journal bearing billet 6262, no ceramic aircooled stuff. lol


why journal bearing and not ball bearing? any particular reason besides cost?


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

ehh, no real reason for it to spool faster. doesn't matter if its at 3500rpm or 3800rpm full boost. the higher the better for wheelspin actually. lol


----------



## pushedpast (Aug 19, 2008)

also what kind of software are you running? a standalone ECU? or simply a reflash?


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

ive got a unitronic 630cc file.  it's decent, can't complain too much.


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

bad iphone picture for now..


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

How does she run?


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

ehhh, maf is unplugged for now, have to get an intercooler pipe cut/rewelded, and finish up my exhaust, it's open downpipe for now. haha should be "done" by next weekend I'd hope.


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

This is screaming for a battery relocation! :laugh:


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

thought about it, but i think nhra rules are you need a cutoff switch if you have a battery relocation. and im not about to do that if i wanna go to the track if ever.

plus ive already got a pipe that runs around the battery, it'd look ugly otherwise.


----------



## swagger rob (Aug 13, 2009)

One Gray GLI said:


> plus ive already got a pipe that runs around the battery, it'd look ugly otherwise.


that's the only thing preventing me from relocating my battery lol.


----------



## DUB_MANGv2 (Oct 28, 2008)

wanna sell me your eip kit lol


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

its in pieces so you'd have to do some gathering of parts and some creative things, but i mean if you wanna pay for shipping all the way from NY...haha


----------



## Abstract_99 (Jun 24, 2002)

i'd buy the kit or what ever you have left from it...


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

well, to be honest. its mostly just the.. stock manifolds, the y adapter manifold. the turbo(with the 90deg bend silicone for it, a heatshield/cover for it. a dumptube(reused wastegate), and a steel 3" intake pipe that's got 2 ports for DVs (had twin DVs)

so it's not a complete kit. lol


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

Yeah your old setup is almost exactly like mine is, except my waste-gate comes off a different spot, and is rerouted into the dp.


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

all done. just gotta finish up the catch can and get a new/bigger air filter.


----------



## swagger rob (Aug 13, 2009)

Looks super clean, but that little filter looks kind of goofy lol. But none the less looks good:thumbup:


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

haven't really updated lately.

made it down to h2o and back in one piece, couldnt have done too bad on the install I guess. 

car is fun on 14psi, although after h2o I've decided to switch to a different file, gonna be running a United Motorsport 630cc file instead of my uni file. the customer support is there with Jeff, or so I've heard, and he definitely knows his stuff, and i've heard nothing but good things from fellow turbo 24v owners..so hey, why bother with the Uni file that barely anyone runs. :beer:


----------



## stylngle2003 (Oct 2, 2004)

your car sounded good at H2o, glad to see it's getting some more power/drivability. That new turbo is a monster


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

stylngle2003 said:


> your car sounded good at H2o, glad to see it's getting some more power/drivability. That new turbo is a monster


Didn't think anyone recognized me at h2o  thanks though, I hope it runs better with this other file. :beer:


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

Ah I see you're running the United file now. :thumbup: If I had some spare cash atm I would have sprung on it too, and sent them my ECU. I am definitely interested in hearing how it runs. Did you still have misfires with the uni software? I still do sometimes...


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

not running it just yet, sending ecu out at the end of the week.. But nah no misfire issues, just weird idle issues and frankly I'm sick of it. Rather get software from someone who actually cares about the cars and isn't "too busy" with other platforms. I'll let you know how it is though :beer:


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

One Gray GLI said:


> Rather get software from someone who actually cares about the cars and isn't "too busy" with other platforms. I'll let you know how it is though :beer:


THIS :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

haha, figured you'd like that one. :laugh:


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

I hope your getting the discount son!!


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

Medic83 said:


> I hope your getting the discount son!!


cmonnnn son, you already know. 

ecu is out of the car, shipping it out tomorrow. :beer:


----------



## mjille (Dec 3, 2004)

Car looks great man. Nice job :thumbup:


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

Car sounded sick on 95 heading back to NY. I was crusing behind you in the rain in my GF's jeep. I might have given a couple of these >>> :thumbup:


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

24ValveGLI said:


> Car sounded sick on 95 heading back to NY. I was crusing behind you in the rain in my GF's jeep. I might have given a couple of these >>> :thumbup:


cmon sonnn you shoulda beeped or something, I would have recognized you. haha I didn't see you.


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

It was intense rain for a little bit, I didn't want you to be like WTF is this dude doing haha :thumbup: But in all seriousness, I might need to stop by and see how fast this thing really is. :beer:


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

Its not that fast!!!


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

haha ernest, we'll see on the new file.


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

buttoned everything up today. thanks to aptuning for the fast turnaround also. :beer:

initial impressions?

1) holy ****, I have a cold start now? uni file didn't have it whatsoever.
2) car sits perfectly between 14.6-14.8 on the wideband, doesn't bounce around as much as the uni file did.
3) part throttle/tip-in is amazing in comparison, it's very smooth
4) all around drivability is better thus far.
5) no CEL still. (uni file was just as reliable for this, just to be fair)

im very happy thus far though.. phree, i think it's about time to hop on the bandwagon.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

One Gray GLI said:


> buttoned everything up today. thanks to aptuning for the fast turnaround also. :beer:
> 
> initial impressions?
> 
> ...



I appreciate the business but all the credit goes to Jeff he is the vrt genius. Any tuner can make power for the most part but it's the drivability and cold start that is usually the difficult part and he is on point with that.


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

APTuning said:


> I appreciate the business but all the credit goes to Jeff he is the vrt genius. Any tuner can make power for the most part but it's the drivability and cold start that is usually the difficult part and he is on point with that.


Jeff is the man! The best part about jeff is that when you send him a message asking some adivice he repsonds and is willing to help you out! Unlike other people :thumbup:


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

One Gray GLI said:


> buttoned everything up today. thanks to aptuning for the fast turnaround also. :beer:
> 
> initial impressions?
> 
> ...



#3 is def an issue for me too. You kinda have to stab at it and back then off and then back on a few times to get it to 'go'

I decided to add some ignition timing back in tho, I am at +3 degrees, and it's fairly chilly out there right now (~55f) and WOW. 

The only prob is I was in the ER three times in a row last month and then had to go to a heart rhythm specialist for some **** and then another specialist for some other crap and then had to have a tooth extracted and an implant put in, which all adds up to a shiiiiitload even with insurance. Otherwise I would have done it on that same h2oi sale w/ya. :thumbup: (BTW I am ok and stuff, but I do have some pretty crazy, but safe, arrhythmias)


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

just drove it a bit more tonight, definitely happy with it. A/F's are perfect, around 11.7-11.8. car pulls nice on 14psi so far, but I really miss my external dump. :'(


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh stop crying about your external dump!!


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

ernest, you've never got to appreciate the joys of a open dump and being able to scare people with their windows open, or random people walking on the road.


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

Yea you need an external dump!!!!!! Get teh castle motorsports sawzall out and do work!:laugh:


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

haha and what, leave the gaping hole in my downpipe?


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

Sounds about right... thats what I did with mine :screwy:


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

Get some exhaust patch.. and some JB weld... LOL.


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

Castle Motorsports:laugh:


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

Medic83 said:


> Castle Motorsports:laugh:


 Thats right, they do serious work :laugh:


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

haterssssss


----------



## Ginuwine16V (Sep 7, 2002)

id love to see a vid and a dyno


----------



## brittanyashford (Jan 20, 2009)

Brian, just thought I'd say....

you'll never be satisfied.


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

terrible phone picture, but got around to doing my vf mounts, control arms, changing my broken thermostat housing, and deleted the coolant ball and such.


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

Looking good man, every picture keeps getting better. :wave:

BTW do you notice a difference in spool time with the log manifold?


----------



## vr6gti727 (Dec 1, 2009)

i demand some videos :thumbup:

wish i could finish my 24vt project. just dont think it will work out for me


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

Glad to see some people still into their 24V's!
:thumbup:


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

24ValveGLI said:


> Looking good man, every picture keeps getting better. :wave:
> 
> BTW do you notice a difference in spool time with the log manifold?


never had this turbo on my old EIP y style manifold to compare, so I wouldn't really know 

and haha, yeah, i think I'm just building the spare motor I have on the side for fun over the winter, and I'm calling it quits, I just wanna enjoy this thing instead of tearing it apart all the time. lol


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

VReihen6 said:


> Glad to see some people still into their 24V's!
> :thumbup:


heck yes jeff!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

One Gray GLI said:


> never had this turbo on my old EIP y style manifold to compare, so I wouldn't really know
> 
> and haha, yeah, i think I'm just building the spare motor I have on the side for fun over the winter, and I'm calling it quits, I just wanna enjoy this thing instead of tearing it apart all the time. lol



:facepalm: Ah I forget you switched at the same time. Would be sweet to have a spare motor set up that you could tinker with and keep the car in commission, ask me when the last time I drove my car....


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

24ValveGLI said:


> :facepalm: Ah I forget you switched at the same time. Would be sweet to have a spare motor set up that you could tinker with and keep the car in commission, ask me when the last time I drove my car....


when's the last time? 

and I do actually..I have a spare block/crank..just gotta find a head..maybe an R head.. :laugh:


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

Yeah, I have been thinking about building up the motor that was originally in this car and swapping it back in, but there is so much 'stuff' on this one that is brand new now I don't even know if it's worth it. One day it will be built and it will have Pete's rods in it! That reminds me I gotta go over to his shop and say hi sometime soon.


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

haha, lucky you, you're right by IE.


----------



## Milkidou (Oct 27, 2010)

Really nice setup, seems really similar to mine so I just can love it!

was wondering about where to put my walbro pump, everyone seems to put it just like you... wondering if i can put it more "hidden" to keep a more "standard" look because in france... the more you're silent and hidden, the more the police leaves you alone...

in order to this i'll put a flapped exhaust to be able to be silent or so coooooooooooool noisy!


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

Milkidou said:


> Really nice setup, seems really similar to mine so I just can love it!
> 
> was wondering about where to put my walbro pump, everyone seems to put it just like you... wondering if i can put it more "hidden" to keep a more "standard" look because in france... the more you're silent and hidden, the more the police leaves you alone...
> 
> in order to this i'll put a flapped exhaust to be able to be silent or so coooooooooooool noisy!


you can always run it under the car if you want..i'm sure it'd be a little bit more quiet..this fuel pump is pretty loud under the hood, a little annoying whine every so often.


----------



## turbo4motion (Jun 12, 2007)

Milkidou said:


> Really nice setup, seems really similar to mine so I just can love it!
> 
> was wondering about where to put my walbro pump, everyone seems to put it just like you... wondering if i can put it more "hidden" to keep a more "standard" look because in france... the more you're silent and hidden, the more the police leaves you alone...
> 
> in order to this i'll put a flapped exhaust to be able to be silent or so coooooooooooool noisy!


I've also got a 4motion, and I found a spot for the pump underneath at the back of the car. PM me if you'd like pics. 
And I'm also in the process of fitting an electrically operated exhaust valve to bypass the muffler!


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

been driving the car around the last few days after I finished..the car rapes tire. :facepalm: but I'm in love again


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

looks good, but you should really hide those HID ballasts.... other than that :thumbup:


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

Yup, I know.. In the process of doing so, it was just temporary/me
being lazy after one ballast went bad.


----------



## swagger rob (Aug 13, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

always good work and love to see updates on this thing


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

Brian,
Hey can you post up a 'comparison/review' of the Uni vs Jeff flash, now that you have been driving it for a while?

My car still runs rich ALL the time (yes, even in vacuum, so I am not thinking it's a vac/boost leak anymore), and still stumbles at idle (sometimes, other times it idles perfect, cold start idle seems to always be perfect but once it switches over to 'warmed up mode' it starts idling like crap sometimes.., and miss-fires in boost in certain situations (I can pretty much reproduce this, in both cases; make it miss-fire and make it not). Otherwise it runs great and I have NO codes or anything on my ecu now, so I don't have other problems. This has been with many diff sets of plugs (tho it seems to like BBKR7E's gapped down pretty small (like .020 - .022"). 

Also when you switched, did you have to swap over your MAF housing too?

I might need to spend some of my tax-return...

Anyways hope all is well with your car otherwise :thumbup:


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

I still love it, A/F's are great, doesn't misfire, doesnt run rich really..but that warm-idle thing, I still have it, I think it might have something to do with SAI though or EVAP, that I might have messed up when I deleted both? I don't believe its software related anymore, since it did it with both files..

and yup, had to get a 4" MAF housing from c2.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

I have no SAI or EVAP either but only recently removed the EVAP stuff, and that had no effect.


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

im assuming it's probably something to do with SAI then? idunno.


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

He should be able to write that out of the file though. Right?


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

SAI is written out, no CEL or anything, but I believe if something was plugged in wrong, it might still go on? I've got no idea honestly, I just deal with it, it's whatever.. lol


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

I have both the SAI and EVAP deleted on my car and i don't have that warm thing going on.

Random, but did you block off the injector shrouding port on the front of the head with a tight plug?


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

haha, dan, you know what's funny? I noticed I don't have anything covering that port when I was doing the aluminum expansion tank thingy, so that might be the reason why then.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

I will have to check, where exactly is that sucker?


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

To the right of the injectors on the head


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

Is there actually a hollow stud sticking out or is it just a borehole? And should it be capped or set to vac (with a check valve?) ?


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

hollow stud, mine is capped, just checked, i forgot I did it when I put my other kit on.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

Sweet I think that's for injector shrouding... Hrmm. I will experiment with capping it vs putting it on vac and whatnot. :thumbup:


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

yeah, it's injector air shrouding..but mine is capped, its just supposed to correct the flow pattern on the injectors..

dunno if that'd help though..I know Dan's is capped like mine.


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

One Gray GLI said:


> yeah, it's injector air shrouding..but mine is capped, its just supposed to correct the flow pattern on the injectors..
> 
> dunno if that'd help though..I know Dan's is capped like mine.


from what i researched when i did my engine bay is that its to help the spray pattern of oem injectors. mine is capped with stock injectors with no changes at all that i noticed though :sly:


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

yeah the big sized aftermarket injectors we use for turbos and whatnot don't have provisions in them for shrouding, so it's capped. On stock injectors though capping it will effect the spray pattern, but the car will still run fine. IIRC it was an emissions thing to try and get it to run a tad bit cleaner, and also help keep the ports clean.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

Cool, I think mine is just shootin the breeze, I will cap it off then :thumbup:


----------



## Milkidou (Oct 27, 2010)

Still watching your thread with much interest !


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

nothing too interesting now, been driving the car around lately, its on 19psi and summer tires, it's 35-38 degrees, and the car spins 4th from a roll, it's not fun.


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

One Gray GLI said:


> the car spins 4th from a roll, it's not fun.



Oh come on... Its a little fun :laugh:


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

haha, these sdrives are killing me. i just wanna keep the CHs on for a little before the snow comes  

recent picture now.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

24ValveGLI said:


> Oh come on... Its a little fun :laugh:


Lol, it sounds fun but honestly spinning in 4th+ actually does get old LOL 

It's even worse with snows :/

Car is still fun as all hell to drive tho!!! Had mine for over 6 years now and I have no plans to get rid of it!!


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

PhReE said:


> Lol, it sounds fun but honestly spinning in 4th+ actually does get old LOL
> 
> It's even worse with snows :/
> 
> Car is still fun as all hell to drive tho!!! Had mine for over 6 years now and I have no plans to get rid of it!!


Oh heck yeah! After I dynoed mine I drove back on 25PSI with some race gas left in the tank, and I was spinning 5th at 90


----------



## mr.candid (Sep 11, 2008)

Great pictures ! Im from upstate,ny and its good to see that your still driving.

Can u post some pictures of that lovely engine bay and interior ? Those dont look like stock seats...LOL


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

engine bay, I'll snap a picture tomorrow of it..but this is the interior


----------



## mr.candid (Sep 11, 2008)

very nice seats ! Care to tell me about them and the sliders u used ? Im looking for some seats for my vrt before spring time. The last guy i remember with the gray and black look was sleepydub and he went crazy on his setup ! LOL 

Have u sat in the r32 seat ? I was thinking about maybe using them in my gti


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

yeah, I like R seats a lot actually. these are pretty comfortable.. the way the brackets/sliders work is..the slider is on the bottom of the seat, and it's bolted into the stock rails with these little square brackets and it bolts in tight.. 

id get R seats if I were you for the ease of install, and you don't have to hunt for brackets if they dont come with


----------



## DCdense88 (May 29, 2009)

someone said the eip kit was rated at 460whp? Is this true? At how many pounds what are the turbo specs?. Seems like a lot w/ unitronic software, but i could be just putting my foot in my mouth


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

EIP kit was just hardware ... (Their tune was bogus and all of their power ratings/etc can be ignored) All the turbo kits are pretty much the same hardware wise except there are really 2 main types of exhaust manifolds and there prolly isnt much difference between the 2 in terms of power.

I bet 460whp could be done on the Uni S/W, on a good day when it decided to run good, but he's running Jeff's S/W now.


----------



## DCdense88 (May 29, 2009)

what turbo was used in the stage 2? jw i really have no idea why i'm asking. Just thought that 460whp on a eip kit sounded a bit high. I would love to see some dyno graphs though if the owner/builder has them to back up the claims


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

the first, 397whp/365wtq pull, was with a 2.5" full turboback exhaust. 444whp/420wtq was with a 3" full turboback exhaust, same boost (18psi).

462whp was on about 20-21psi, i don't remember exactly. EIP stg 2 kit (meaning, t04b turbonetics turbo, their "tubular" collector piece off stock manifolds, with a c2 SRI, blah blah)

all done in the same day, maybe a few hours apart after the exhaust was made, was around the same time last year, so it was pretty cold out.

doesn't matter though anymore, I've got a different turbo/different setup, my old EIP kit is still sitting around downstairs if someone wants it. :laugh:

turbo/manifold/both 2.5" and 3" downpipes. just no piping or IC and such.


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

and, since I never posted it.. newer engine bay pictures that aren't cell phone pictures. lol


----------



## DCdense88 (May 29, 2009)

looks really good. Keep up the good work. You running stock internals?


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

yup, HG spacer (8.8:1, schimmel one, IIRC) and ARP head studs, that's it, on a United Motorsport file. 

thanks. :beer:


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

Do you have a limited slip diff.?

The car being FWD is really the only reason I don't want to invest money into building it, and rather buy another car as a project car. My car's interior rattles to all hell though, which won't do for daily driving. I really want to just effing rip the whole interior out of it, hence the idea of making it a project car and buying a DD. But if you really spin 4th even with an LSD i'll sell this car and get a DD where the manufacturer didn't cheap out to hell on the interior and a RWD project.


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

It's also 30degrees out, it doesn't spin 4th on a nice day, but yes, has a LSD.


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

One Gray GLI said:


> it doesn't spin 4th on a nice day


Thats because you're not running enough boost!:laugh:


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

So whats the point of all this power on a FWD car when its useless under 100mph?


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

It still pulls while it spins.


----------



## DCdense88 (May 29, 2009)

24ValveGLI said:


> Thats because you're not running enough boost!:laugh:


hahaha i agree. I get asked the same question. Why have all this hp in a fwd car. And i say. Why the hell not. If you are doing any street racing it's on the freeway. Plus, bikes arn't going to race from anything under 60. I have the stock diff. running 555whp and it spins through 3rd and sometimes spins a bit in 4th, but it is still faster than 99% of everything out there....and i know someone is going to give me the whole "you shouldn't race on the street" thing..lol. save it. You know you do it too.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

GTIVRon said:


> So whats the point of all this power on a FWD car when its useless under 100mph?


Heh, go for a spin in one. That's all I have to say


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

DCdense88 said:


> hahaha i agree. I get asked the same question. Why have all this hp in a fwd car. And i say. Why the hell not. If you are doing any street racing it's on the freeway. Plus, bikes arn't going to race from anything under 60. I have the stock diff. running 555whp and it spins through 3rd and sometimes spins a bit in 4th, but it is still faster than 99% of everything out there....and i know someone is going to give me the whole "you shouldn't race on the street" thing..lol. save it. You know you do it too.


Hell yeah I was just rolling onto the throttle the other night when it was way cold(but dry) with my snow tires (which suck and are 195's) but I could roll onto it in 4th and break em loose at about 75mph, and in 5th I could roll on and break em loose at about 95mph (that is a bit scary and pretty dangerous btw, lol) But good god does it give you a rush! Getting on the freeway in the morning is a blast!


----------



## DCdense88 (May 29, 2009)

PhReE said:


> Hell yeah I was just rolling onto the throttle the other night when it was way cold(but dry) with my snow tires (which suck and are 195's) but I could roll onto it in 4th and break em loose at about 75mph, and in 5th I could roll on and break em loose at about 95mph (that is a bit scary and pretty dangerous btw, lol) But good god does it give you a rush! Getting on the freeway in the morning is a blast!


yes sir. VRT+fwd+wheelspin=orgasm. Can't wait til spring to get it on the road


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

Would stripping as much weight as possible from the car help with traction? (less weight to try and get going..) or would it hinder traction? (Less weight on the tires..)

Thinking about making my car a project. I wanted to start shooting the ****ing **** out of the interior today on the way home from work.


----------



## DCdense88 (May 29, 2009)

have you ever driven in a gutted car? Let alone a gutted vrt?... geez man u have never heard rattles like that. And the whole weight/traction thing---Technically it should help with traction slightly because the motor is still sitting over the front wheels. So less weight in rear means the balance of the car is shifted forward. Car will def. be faster if it's gutted. But i highly HIGHLY recommend not doing it especially if it's a daily driver. You will hate your life if you are sensitive to rattle noises and stuff. Why so many rattles?. What kind of motor/tranny mounts are you running?


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

GTIVRon said:


> Would stripping as much weight as possible from the car help with traction? (less weight to try and get going..) or would it hinder traction? (Less weight on the tires..)
> 
> Thinking about making my car a project. I wanted to start shooting the ****ing **** out of the interior today on the way home from work.


Yes, but focus on removing weight from the rear, and put as fat of tires on there as you can. I run 235's on it in the summer, and have heard of others running fatter but then you can start running into rubbing issues.


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

The way I see it, who cares if a FWD platform isn't optimal for all the power some guys are making? It's all about having fun, right? VRTs are fun, hell even my head swapped 24v is fun and I didn't go over the top with anything. Who cares about a couple tenths at the strip? 

The people who were traking gutted and caged mk1 Sciroccos in the 80's didn't mind that there were RWD options out there. I don't get why it's such a big deal today, especially with how much better the transmissions and diffs are today, even completely stock.

And GTIVRon, are your rattles really that bad? Check the mk4 forum DIYs regarding rattling. I've got near solid motor mounts and stiff suspension but just one small, intermittent rattle near the headlight switch...


----------



## DCdense88 (May 29, 2009)

PhReE said:


> Yes, but focus on removing weight from the rear, and put as fat of tires on there as you can. I run 235's on it in the summer, and have heard of others running fatter but then you can start running into rubbing issues.


It is good to hear that there are other people who run fat(ter) tires on their vw. I get heckled all the time for 245s and 225s.. People i guess don't understand that a "stretched" tire provides 1. less contact area and 2. weakens the sidewalls. Gut the rear, put some 235s or 245s(if you dare). PhReE has the right idea


----------



## tehbrosta (Nov 7, 2007)

PhReE said:


> Yes, but focus on removing weight from the rear, and put as fat of tires on there as you can. I run 235's on it in the summer, and have heard of others running fatter but then you can start running into rubbing issues.


Don't get me wrong weight reduction is good, but why focus on the rear? The VR is a heavy engine, from the factory we don't have a 50/50 weight distribution, why make it worse? I think relocating the battery to the rear would help. Although this is coming from a handling point of view I guess.

/newb


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

tehbrosta said:


> Don't get me wrong weight reduction is good, but why focus on the rear? The VR is a heavy engine, from the factory we don't have a 50/50 weight distribution, why make it worse? I think relocating the battery to the rear would help. Although this is coming from a handling point of view I guess.
> 
> /newb


Exactly, different goal, different way of going about achieving it. Take weight off the rear if you want traction to the front wheels, distribute more weight (evenly) to the rear for better balance. Then you get into corner-balancing of the suspension as well.

There's a trade off for everything. Most mk4 guys don't take the weight reduction/redistribution thing too far, because most of us don't want to give up too much in the way of interior/comforts/features/MPG/safety/etc. The vast majority of modified mk4s are still daily drivers, or the owner's "nice" car. A stripped out mk2 racecar with a VRT in it would be a different story, you can go much further if you aren't worried about the drawbacks.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

Dr. E Brown said:


> Exactly, different goal, different way of going about achieving it. Take weight off the rear if you want traction to the front wheels, distribute more weight (evenly) to the rear for better balance. Then you get into corner-balancing of the suspension as well.
> 
> There's a trade off for everything. Most mk4 guys don't take the weight reduction/redistribution thing too far, because most of us don't want to give up too much in the way of interior/comforts/features/MPG/safety/etc. The vast majority of modified mk4s are still daily drivers, or the owner's "nice" car. A stripped out mk2 racecar with a VRT in it would be a different story, you can go much further if you aren't worried about the drawbacks.


x2 :thumbup:


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

Dr. E Brown said:


> but just one small, intermittent rattle near the headlight switch...


I've got that same wretched rattle near the headlight switch, but it's only on decel. drives me nuts.  haha


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

I have a rattle that gets quieter when I pull closed the sunroof slider thing, so I guess thats rattling, actually more of a squeak. In the rear there is 2-3 rattles, no idea where. there is also a rattle up front passenger side that I can't track down, either somewhere behind the glovebox or in the door panel. 

If I do any more modding on this car it will be project and I'll first have bought a "nice" car. (Thinking MK6 Golf TDI) I figure that with the interior slipped, rattling parts will be easier to find and epoxied or something back in place. If I do strip it, it will be lower half of dash and everything behind it gone. I'll probably also then get into cleaning out the bay (sai/evap, most likely the AC too) lighter battery, and MAYBE go as far as cutting into the frame. And before I get serious about tracking the rear windows to plexy and painted carbon fiber hood.

But yea, the rattles/squeaks in this car have become intolerable.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

Interesting, My car has really only one rattle and its the little piece of the overhead console that you can remove to get to the allen key to manually close the sunroof. All I have to do is push on it occasionally and it stops.


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah, something must be going on for it to be THAT bad...especially on a later mk4. Check the foam behind the door cards, the metal plates bolted to the doors which need to have a rubber gasket between them (not sure if any of this applies to the rear "door cards" in a GTI), metal clips in the dash, etc. Loose objects in the spare tire well? Rear seat frames? Loose stuff under the hatch panel?

One of my worst dash rattles was after I got it back from paint, for some reason all the screws that hold the lower dash panels in were gone, they were just kinda clipped in :screwy: So missing screws will do that...

Edit: Oh, and do you still have the rubber isolators on top of your rear springs? The stock ones suck, and the inner metal exposed will cause rattling/clunking, even worse if you simply remove them completely.


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

Dr. E Brown said:


> Yeah, something must be going on for it to be THAT bad...especially on a later mk4. Check the foam behind the door cards, the metal plates bolted to the doors which need to have a rubber gasket between them (not sure if any of this applies to the rear "door cards" in a GTI), metal clips in the dash, etc. Loose objects in the spare tire well? Rear seat frames? Loose stuff under the hatch panel?
> 
> One of my worst dash rattles was after I got it back from paint, for some reason all the screws that hold the lower dash panels in were gone, they were just kinda clipped in :screwy: So missing screws will do that...
> 
> Edit: Oh, and do you still have the rubber isolators on top of your rear springs? The stock ones suck, and the inner metal exposed will cause rattling/clunking, even worse if you simply remove them completely.


I have an 02.5.... No idea when/if they changed anything to the interior to fix rattling problems. The real spring isolators are still in, everything bolted tight. It sounds like its coming from higher up. These rattles in the rear started after driving on the ice here in DFW area to/from work for 2 days.

The rattle on the passenger side front is persistent and any cruising speed or any bump in the road. The sunroof area rattle happens on any kind of uneven like going up the driveway, or sideways over a speed bump, or dips on one side of the road...

And they are loud, even with speakers clipping when I turn the radio up I can still hear the one up front.


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

Brian, not sure if he also PM'd you, but I got a piece of advice from "VR6VDub172" regarding the rattle we have. He says removing the metal clips that hold in the dimmer switch should fix it, and that without them he doesn't have an issue with the switch staying in. I'm gonna try it when I get a chance, so many other stupid things to take care of first :banghead:


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

mine seems to be near the actual headlight switch.. like, if I press the headlight switch in on the left side hard, it stops rattling. I just need to peek in there one day or something. lol


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

New rattle from the center part of the dash... like under the radio area. I'm seriously about to go in there with a ****ing hammer.


----------



## JDM-JTI (Sep 23, 2004)

your bay would look fantastic if you ceramic coated the turbo manifold .. and polished the intake piping/sri/valve cover 

just sayyyyyyin :thumbup:


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

JDM-JTI said:


> your bay would look fantastic if you ceramic coated the turbo manifold .. and polished the intake piping/sri/valve cover
> 
> just sayyyyyyin :thumbup:


you're reading my mind I think, I've got a spare valve cover I'm polishing now..and I'm debating on the piping..But..I'm definitely not taking the SRI/turbo kit off again, too much of a PITA.


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

bump because I'm still driving this damn thing around every so often..still reliable even though I have another car as a backup. haha

maybe I'll record an idle video of the exhaust one day..never did get around to that.


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

I kinda miss mine!!


----------



## MachtSchnell (Oct 31, 2010)

GTIVRon said:


> New rattle from the center part of the dash... like under the radio area. I'm seriously about to go in there with a ****ing hammer.


:laugh: My interior makes all sorts of noises... I figure once everything starts to fall apart she'll get stripped, that should fix them rattles.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

Haha, same. By the time I'm fed up with rattles it'll be time to turn the car into a full fledge race car


----------



## GTIDamien_407 (Nov 23, 2008)

Looookin good :thumbup: You running any spacers on the CH's?


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

Nope, no spacers, although I could probably run like a 5-8mm on the rear so it sits completely flush


----------

